# Hello!



## SnowAngel1106 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey everyone!  I'm Allison, 26 originally from Northern Virginia.  I'm currently living in Japan with my husband who happens to be a US Marine.  I LOVE all things girly - which of course includes make up.  I love Bare Escentuals and MAC mostly...but wish I could afford more Chanel and Dior. lol


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 4, 2010)

Welcome aboard SnowAngel


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

to Specktra!!


----------



## Purple (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## LMD84 (Apr 7, 2010)

to the forum Allison


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 8, 2010)

welcome allison! my husband and i recently moved to the states from misawa, japan. i miss it so much! its great to see another BE lover on here! :]


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi, Allison! Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 10, 2010)

Allison!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (May 3, 2010)

Hi Allison!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Glad to find you're already posting!!


----------

